# What sort of shades would look good with linen curtains?



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

We are making curtains out of drop cloths (going for the linen Restoration Hardware look). What sort of shade would be appropriate?

They will have this look









Also, they will be hung at the ceiling. With this said, would it look odd to have a shade or roman shade panel at the window height and the curtains hung at the ceiling?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why would you need additional opacity or privacy in the design theme you have in mind? 

Those hokey curtain rod things need to go though. 

You are over-designing your space.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Because it is a eastern-facing bedroom. The picture is not my home.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am, however, looking for a shade of sorts that will block the light because this side of the house faces the East.


----------

